# Calais / EuroTunnel DOG TRANSIT



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

I'm bringing my (aquired in Spain) dog back to UK for a month in my motorhome, taking a break from long-terming in Spain. All ready with microchip, innoculations, paperwork etc but can anyone advise:

:?: are there any formalities at the French/Spanish road border (where there are checkpoints unlike many other Euro countries) ??

:?: can anyone recommend a good English speaking vet somewhere close to the Euro Tunnel - eg Le Touquet or Calais -- for the pre trip treatment and certification?? (I know they can be looked up -- can anyone who has actually done it recommend one) 

:?: anyone got first hand experience of the tunnel trip with a pet - how is it ie procedures on both sides ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Hi have you dropped the dog's ball down the toilet?

Answer 1 not that i have encountered.
Answers 2&3 if you go down a couple of postings to Rottweiler etc you will see some relevant info.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

There are no checkpoints on the border where I have ever been stopped.A good vet in Calais isDoc.Nowosad 217 Bd la Fayette(opposite the supermarket)telephone 0321366793.The tunnel has a very slick check in for dogs but be aware its in a seperate building on the right before the check in kiosks


coolcolly said:


> I'm bringing my (aquired in Spain) dog back to UK for a month in my motorhome, taking a break from long-terming in Spain. All ready with microchip, innoculations, paperwork etc but can anyone advise:
> 
> :?: are there any formalities at the French/Spanish road border (where there are checkpoints unlike many other Euro countries) ??
> 
> ...


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

mmmm the "magic fountain" .... :lol: 

Thanks for the rapid response... just what I was after - a recommended vet near the tunnel.
I do understand that you do just drive over the Spanish-French border even though there are checkpoints (sometimes manned, sometimes not...)
I guess if I've got all the paperwork in hand there's nothing else to do (the 24-48 hour treatment window is for the UK return....)
Will probably detour via Andorra too - understanding that its an acceptable pet area - and the customs guys there are more interested in ****+booze... 
Thanks again
Any other recommendations welcome - esp if anyone has found one (English-speaking pet passport familiar vet) in Le Touquet (although its not far) as that's where I plan to wait the day/night after the treatment


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi coolcolly

i think it's more important that the vet does lots of animals going to the uk than that they speak good english. this means that you are less likely to have a paperwork cockup.

is your colly cool as in 8) or as in brrr :?:


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

agreed - but speaking good English near the ports one suspects they might -- or at least I can get my point across! I think one of the official websites has samples of the docs you need and presume they are to be completed in English for transport to the UK.

Cool - well .... in general 8) but today - in inland Spain - definately brrrr!!! My "city water" connection froze overnight (icilces off the bottom of my RV!!), my butane (all I can get locally) isn't burning well and the doggy's been skating around on frozen puddles!


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

*brrrrr*

only time i have been to spain was to get to portugal. was this time of year and it didn't get above freezing until we were nearly in portugal.

did you look at previous thread 'rottweiler in a cocker spaniel suit' :?:

details of another vet there and some advice about 'frontline'

hope it warms up soon. no not for you - over here i mean :!: :!:


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

Yes - saw that thanks - Frontline timing will actually be good


----------

